# mmm, I'd lick that.



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry, just pics of my Betty 

Gave her a little tlc for the Renault World Series this sunday. Couldn't make up my mind what to use so I went with SRP x2 coats, Swissol Scudera then SN on top for some reason I thought I had put on Hybrid before but realised too late! :lol: I wanted to use another wax, I like waxing :thumb:

Z8 wipe down, SRP on the alloys followed by Hybrid. Tyres dressed with wolfs.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I think we need a dedicated fetish page...:lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ha ha, when shes clean like this i do want to lick her! wierdo aren't I!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

pics do the talking, i love shiny black cars


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

I spy Toyo T1R tyres on that other Clio.
I am a bit of a tyre whore


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

magpieV6 said:


> ha ha, when shes clean like this i do want to lick her! wierdo aren't I!


yes.... yes you are :lol:

looking shiny dawn..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thing is guys, you might think she's joking. I've seen her try before thinking noone was looking... :lol:

She looked great in the hanger yesterday! Shame daisy is suffering...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> Thing is guys, you might think she's joking. I've seen her try before thinking noone was looking... :lol:
> 
> She looked great in the hanger yesterday! Shame daisy is suffering...


sounds like your bloody suffering 

good job anyhow


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

This just goes to show that polish etc does not need a fragrance it needs a taste...:lol:

Forget can a LSP survive detergent it needs to survive saliva...:lol:

I wouldnt mind tasting that it needs to be blackjack sweet flavour i think...:lol:

Its certainly a stunner, with the dirt wrapper off...:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very shiny..


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

james_death said:


> This just goes to show that polish etc does not need a fragrance it needs a taste...:lol:
> 
> Forget can a LSP survive detergent it needs to survive saliva...:lol:
> 
> ...


Ye mate saliva is a real test to lsp because it's acid, so looking forward to a test, and it would be nice to get some pics in action :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Loving it :argie:

Just out of question - how old is the car ?.....it's just that it's gotta look, like most of the cars on here, ten times better than the condition of when they come of the original forecourt :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, cheers fella's! The only problem with licking her is that doing so will leave horrid marks. So a bottle of qd to cover up 

She is October 2005 mate 


Cheers all, come say hi if any one is at silverstone tomorrow


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

Very good job!!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

betty looking slick,really wet and the best shes looked for a while

makes me want one now

but can i find one like that


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Dawn I love you car!!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

love it
great work.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Great car, but i can think of better things to lick :doublesho


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Would look better with the proper silver wheels


----------



## Mic-Cooper (May 13, 2011)

My god i love this :argie: ^^^^ nooo, loving black rims ... More stelth :thumb: lol. i looked at buying one off these but i couldnt afford the running costs as a daily  top work dude keep it up :thumb:

Cooper


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

I will own one of these some day :driver:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job.


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Lovely shine to it


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

You can never have two many coats of wax, love what you have done with the calipers, really sets them off against the wheels, absolutley crackin example, gotta be one of the best?:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> lol, cheers fella's! The only problem with licking her is that doing so will leave horrid marks. So a bottle of qd to cover up
> 
> She is October 2005 mate
> 
> Cheers all, come say hi if any one is at silverstone tomorrow


It just goes to show, on this site it has nothing to do with age - the older and cleaner it is, the more impressive imo :thumb:

Keep up the good work


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

I must say it looked just lovely gleaming in the sun today, defently a credit to it's owner, I would have stopped to have a chat but couldn't see any one round the car, hope you had as much fun as i did today


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking good as always Dawn


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Black and a Clio V6 pure car porn


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You run a tight ship dawn i give you that :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice dawn


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very sweet indeed & worthy of some tongue :thumb:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr Face said:


> Very sweet indeed & worthy of some tongue :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Very sweet indeed & worthy of some tongue :thumb:


priceless 

car looks great dawn, you should get some aero wipers to finish it off :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks great dawn, its about time betty was looking her best

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Didnt see you or the car at Silverstone....did you leave early??


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking fantastic as ever Dawn :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks alot for the kind comments guys :thumb:

I love the black wheels, especially when they are clean like they were! 

Not a fan of aero wipers though! :tumbleweed:

We did go to the Renault WS, turned up at 8.30 & went at 1pm as I just got fed up of not being able to get up close enough to see any of the cars on the stand or track it was that packed!  Was abit diserpointed this year tbh.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dawn your photos are gone..

time to upgrade to photobucket pro m'lady.. its only £1.89 a month (cheaper if you pay in bulk) and you can upload as much as you want and it doesnt compress the quality of the images


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

oh ffs! I have been paying each month, i have an account set up! bloody useless is pb 

cheers buddy


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol get them sorted out dawn.. give em hell :lol:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I seen your car yesterday Dawn it looked stunning, best of the V6 lot!

You should have sat in the stands at Club Corner, loaaads of seat free and IMO the best seats.

Great weekend!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> I seen your car yesterday Dawn it looked stunning, best of the V6 lot!
> 
> You should have sat in the stands at Club Corner, loaaads of seat free and IMO the best seats.
> 
> Great weekend!


I thought it was good too, only went yesterday though. Got nice and brown, had a beer and ice cream sat in the sun having a laugh with some mates watching some fast cars around the track. What's not to like? 

Did you walk down the pitlane at all? SOOOO much bigger than you would ever guess from the telly. And looks great what they've done with it.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Good work Dawn. You need to lift your RS badge a little tho!


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Absolutely stunning. I would love a vee as my next car (would have to be silver though!)


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Car looks great Dawn. :thumb:










Like the plates!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I obviously want looking hard enough, didnt see yours yesterday - was looking as i had a feeling it would be!

Car looks great. You have a good time - hopfully the car has come away not to scratched from people looking around it!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

davies20 said:


> I obviously want looking hard enough, didnt see yours yesterday - was looking as i had a feeling it would be!
> 
> Car looks great. You have a good time - hopfully the car has come away not to scratched from people looking around it!


I thought the same about a few cars! I couldn't believe it when some woman allowed her kids to go up to one of the classics and start playing with everything! They were honking horns, leaning on the paint and stepping on things to look inside. total disrespect for other peoples cars!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I won't be taking my car next year due to lack of respect for other peoples cars, It was shocking! Finger prints all down the sides of her, the windows & some f3333r ran their hands down her bonnet 

I must have got lucky when I took her back in 09

Cheers though guys, glad every one else enjoyed it!


----------



## vecbtb (Aug 3, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> I won't be taking my car next year due to lack of respect for other peoples cars, It was shocking! Finger prints all down the sides of her, the windows & some f3333r ran their hands down her bonnet
> 
> I must have got lucky when I took her back in 09
> 
> Cheers though guys, glad every one else enjoyed it!


I took my Monaco 172 there on Saturday. As much as it was nice to talk to the public about it, I was never more than 20 feet from it all day (ok, I went to the gents twice!). It made me very nervous. No damage just a couple of finger prints on the glass.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

nice one mate, pics?


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Lovely reflections


----------



## vecbtb (Aug 3, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> nice one mate, pics?


Didin't take many, just a couple early in the morning sun before the clouds came.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Great car, would love to hear one going!!

Seems very popular on here, been towards the top of the new posts all day lol :lol:


----------



## dyegoblb (Sep 16, 2008)

Stuuuuuunnnnniiiiinng!!!!! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Amazing!!!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

vecbtb said:


> Didin't take many, just a couple early in the morning sun before the clouds came.


ooh that is stunning, love the wheels they really suit her :thumb: Would love a monaco .... ooh and trophy! 

Thanks alot fella's


----------

